# Line 'Em Up, Move 'Em Out!!



## Lastofthebreed (Jan 4, 2016)

I posted this on another forum and thought you guys might get a kick out of it. Near upstate South Carolina a couple of weeks ago. Enjoy!

I plagiarized the title for this post from that classic TV western “Rawhide”. It was at the end of each week’s episode that trail boss Gil Favor (Eric Fleming) would utter his most famous line to ram rod Rowdy Yates (Clint Eastwood). “Head ‘em up, move ‘em out!” Rowdy would then get all the cow hands busy rousting the herd and getting them moving towards the rail head at the end of the drive.

In keeping with the classic western theme I will tell the story of my best day ever shooting pigs.

A little background on the firearm I was using this past weekend. It is a circa 1960’s Savage 99 in the classic 300 Savage chambering and I use 150 grain Winchester PSP ammunition. I have topped it with a 2X7 Sightron Scope and it is a quick handling, very accurate firearm.

I was sitting in one of my favorite ladder stands watching a “Big Valley” (Barbara Stanwyck, Lee Majors, Linda Evans, Richard Long and Peter Breck) when a big sounder(group, herd, gang, flock, gaggle, mob, murder or pod) of pigs decided the creek bottom was a great place to make an appearance.

When I realized I had a very large sounder of pigs within range I did the best imitation I could of Lucas McCain “The Rifleman” (Chuck Connors). Working the lever on my Savage as fast as I could, I aimed and fired until the magazine was empty. When the “Gunsmoke” (“Matt Dillon”, James Arness, “Chester”, Dennis Weaver) had cleared I had 4 porkers ready for Boot Hill (Here lies Lester Moore, 4 slugs from a 44, No Les, No Moore!)

Feeling like the “Lone Ranger” (Clayton Moore, “Tonto” Jay Silverheels), I called a friend of mine asked him to bring his ATV and help me get the pigs out of the woods. We “lined ‘em up and moved ‘em out” and were able to “Wagon Train” ( “Major Adams”, Ward Bond) through the forest and get them loaded on my trailer.









Had a blast writing this and hope you enjoy the pictures.




.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent post!
Enjoyed reading the article very much. Loved the pics. Of the hogs and the interesting game lifts on your quads.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

That's some good shooting, would have been great if you were using a 44 40 Winchester. Some day I want to go on a pig hunt with my 45 70


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great way to tell a story and some really fine pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's some great hog hunting. congrats on your hogs. loved the way you told the story. the pictures just capped off your story. thanks for sharing your story and pictures. keep um coming.
sherman


----------

